# Can someone help it is a happy story :o)



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

sometime ago I adopted what I thought was a stray cat turns out she also had 4 children  short version is a neighbour few doors away had been feeding them since kittens but unfortunately she died and then another neighbour continued feeding them but he moved away hence how i came into the picture. 

After making numerous calls I was able to identify that the mother cat and her children had been caught by the CPL and neutered, microchipped and had injections. 

I am moving house and want to take them all with me but even though i have built up trust with them and can stroke them i suspect if i went to pick them up they would run away, I have officially adopted the mum and also have my own cat tom tom  I spoke to my vet and he advised first hurdle is to get them into say a cat carrier or something so i can transport them to my new house but I have no experience of this and would be so greatful for some help on this, my vet also advised they may need sedating to catch them. He also said even if successful they may still run away but i am hopeful that they happy and getting love and food daily and they part of the family  so any help would be fabulous or any people I can contact such as charities to assist me as they have more experience than me. My telephone number is 07977463220 it is jane


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

You could try placing food in the carrier every day until you move, then they would get used to being in there and would not be scared of going in.
Dry food would be okay.
We did this for about a week leading up to taking one of a cat's to the vets for his booster.
He got used to the carrier and was not crying when we shut the carrier door and took him to the vets.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

you could ask your local CPL to lend you a trap they usually ask for a £50 deposit but you do get it back once you bring the trap back. There national number is 03000 12 12 12 good luck


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Big thanks you for the replies and help will call CPL


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cpl loaned me two traps for pixie and freddie, but the lady from the cpl helped me so i didnt have to give a deposit.


----------

